# Please help me choose a ROM! (D2)



## opi (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, so I've been on Liberty 3 Froyo (2.2.1) forever now on my Droid 2 (year & 1/2). I haven't been following the development on the Droid 2, so I am essentially lost as to what is the "best" and "most popular" new ROMs.

What I use and prefer to be working:
YouTube
Games - I can't play many of the awesome new ones because I'm on 2.2.1
Gmail
Skype
Camera/Video camera - I occasionally use it
Gallery
Adobe Flash

I use WiFi+GrooveIP to make/receive calls (phone isn't activated), so 3G/CDMA/EDGE/etc. doesn't matter.

I prefer a ROM that is fast, (relatively) stable, doesn't drain battery and things of this nature.
Whether it be GB, ICS, or JB (I wish), whatever fits my needs and works really well is fine with me.

If you guys could recommend your favorite (based on my needs) or even a couple that are great, I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kpeters59 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just put on CM7 7.2.0 and be happy until you hear that you can load CM9 or CM10. That looks like that will wrap up the D2.

...near as I can tell.

-KP


----------



## opi (Sep 2, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> Just put on CM7 7.2.0 and be happy until you hear that you can load CM9 or CM10. That looks like that will wrap up the D2.
> 
> ...near as I can tell.
> 
> -KP


Have a working link/thread with instructions? Also, I haven't flashed a ROM in ages and I know I need to be on a specific kernel before flashing. For example, if I wanted to go to a GB ROM, I would need to be on the official GB first (I believe this is right). The problem is, I no longer have my phone activated so I can't just update my phone directly from Big Red (VZN). I'd have to flash it manually and that's the area I'm not so great at. Liberty was a piece of cake. I just flashed over my existing stock ROM. But when it comes to SBF'n and all that jazz, I need help.
What are the requirements to flash to CM7 if I'm currently on Liberty Froyo?
Also, is CM7 pretty stable and are most of the things working? I used CM a while back and didn't like it one bit. It was a build that was close to, if not, a RC, but it was littered with bugs and barely anything worked. I assume Cyanogen has come a long was since then, but I'm not sure of that.

Thanks for replying. I need all the help I can get. Although I've heard that Moto phones are pretty much impossible to brick with the available tools today.

EDIT: I just skimmed this thread, and it says you need to be on the official OTA GB. It says the leaked version will not work.
Am I screwed since I can't update OTA? Or is there a workaround?


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

There are many threads there explaining how to to SBF and a bit of searching will give you the needed SBF files.
This thread for example give you everything you need in one easy package: http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/

once updated and rooted, install any rom you see fit.

Edit: And how have you stayed on Froyo for so long? Ugg!
The Jump between Froyo and GB is pretty nice.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

opi said:


> Have a working link/thread with instructions?


All the info you need is at your finger tips. Google and read, google and read. This teaches you to be self sufficient and you are far more likely to get instant info by searching where as being lazy and simply asking for help doesnt always result in super fast help, and why should it when others have taken the time to provide simple easy to follow text instructions and videos? They spent there time, so why cant you put forth some of your time?



> Also, is CM7 pretty stable and are most of the things working? I used CM a while back and didn't like it one bit. It was a build that was close to, if not, a RC, but it was littered with bugs and barely anything worked. I assume Cyanogen has come a long was since then, but I'm not sure of that.


You asked for a rom that had a ton of things working and CM7 is exactly what you want. It may not be perfect but it is pretty much a finished project. I think bug fixes are still being applied but I suspect they are all minor and everything you asked for works. Just read the OP of the CM7 and it likely has a good deal of info.



> Thanks for replying. I need all the help I can get. Although I've heard that Moto phones are pretty much impossible to brick with the available tools today.


Pretty much. I dont think I have read of anyone actually completley brick a locked bootloader moto, atleast not a D2(G)

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------

